# Greetings to everybody



## reedak (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello everyone!  I am a newbie in writing fairy tales.  I shall post my fairy tales in this forum, hoping that my wriiting skills can be improved over time by the opinions and constructive criticism of other members.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi, Reedak. Welcome aboard. This is the place to post your stories for critique.

But first, you are going to need to have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central. The best way to get those ten posts is to perhaps do some critiques. This also helps with getting critiques of your own when the time comes, everyone being reciprocal and all. Also, after ten posts you will be able to choose your own signature and avatar.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help with any writing needs you may have.

So take a look around and get to know us a little. Again, welcome


----------



## John_O (Jun 10, 2015)

Welcome! I've been away myself for a while, then had trouble logging back in LOL.


----------



## reedak (Jun 10, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi, Reedak. Welcome aboard. This is the place to post your stories for critique.
> 
> But first, you are going to need to have ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central. The best way to get those ten posts is to perhaps do some critiques. This also helps with getting critiques of your own when the time comes, everyone being reciprocal and all. Also, after ten posts you will be able to choose your own signature and avatar.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your warm welcome.  I shall do some critiques to the best of my ability.  Will this reply be regarded as one of the ten valid posts?



John_O said:


> Welcome! I've been away myself for a while, then had trouble logging back in LOL.



Thanks for your welcome.  Just hope you have no more trouble logging back in reply.

Does a comment on a humour count as a valid point?


----------



## musichal (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Reedak!  Welcome to WF, you will find we have a children's forum, but don't overlook the various contests and workshops where you can get critiqued after first critiquing us.  The contests are fun and the cool thing about them is that you receive multiple critiques with scoring in various areas.  Also are informal forums where you can hang out and get to know know each other.  If you have any questions ask one of us mentors.  Don't be shy, just join right in!


----------



## reedak (Jun 11, 2015)

musichal said:


> Hi Reedak!  Welcome to WF, you will find we have a children's forum, but don't overlook the various contests and workshops where you can get critiqued after first critiquing us.  The contests are fun and the cool thing about them is that you receive multiple critiques with scoring in various areas.  Also are informal forums where you can hang out and get to know know each other.  If you have any questions ask one of us mentors.  Don't be shy, just join right in!



Thanks for your warm welcome, Mentor.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, reedak! 

What do you like to read and write about?


----------



## reedak (Jun 12, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Welcome to the forum, reedak!
> 
> What do you like to read and write about?



Thanks for your warm welcome.

I like to read horror stories, ghost stories and fairy tales.

If I am not wrong, I have 8 points now.  After I get 10 points, I would have the right to post my first fairy tale in this forum.  By then, I hope to learn from the valuable opinion and constructive criticism of you and other members.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 12, 2015)

reedak said:


> Thanks for your warm welcome.
> 
> I like to read horror stories, ghost stories and fairy tales.
> 
> If I am not wrong, I have 8 points now.  After I get 10 points, I would have the right to post my first fairy tale in this forum.  By then, I hope to learn from the valuable opinion and constructive criticism of you and other members.



It's actually ten posts. We don't use points here :lol:

Anyway after your next post you will have more forums open to you (you may have to wait a few minutes or so, sometimes your regular membership doesn't klck in right away). When they do, you will be able to post your fairy tale either in the fiction forum or in the Prose Writers Workshop which is for people who want their works protected. Anyway, good luck


----------



## reedak (Jun 12, 2015)

Dear moderator,

Looking around I found that some members are banned without any explanation given.

May I know the reasons of their ban so that other members and I won't make the same mistakes?


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jun 12, 2015)

Reedak, the best I can do is direct you to this post here http://www.writingforums.com/threads/151683-Banned-member-question?p=1788961&viewfull=1#post1788961


One thing I can assure you though is that it takes something very serious to get you banned. Okay?


----------



## Gumby (Jun 12, 2015)

Welcome reedak.  I've sent you a PM which may further help you understand. I'm glad you've joined us.


----------



## reedak (Jun 12, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Reedak, the best I can do is direct you to this post here http://www.writingforums.com/threads/151683-Banned-member-question?p=1788961&viewfull=1#post1788961
> 
> 
> One thing I can assure you though is that it takes something very serious to get you banned. Okay?



Thanks for your explanation.  I got your message.


----------



## aj47 (Jun 12, 2015)

From Da Rules:



> *Infraction Points System*
> 
> *Infractions*
> Rules and guidelines are enforced by staff and their decision of what constitutes a breach of either is final and not open to debate. An infraction system composed of warnings, points and penalties is used by staff to enforce these rules and guidelines.
> ...



The important points to note are that warnings are issued for things that aren't automatic bans. So if you run afoul of the rules, you'll get the chance to make it right.


----------



## reedak (Jun 12, 2015)

reedak said:


> Thanks for your explanation.  I got your message.





Gumby said:


> Welcome reedak.  I've sent you a PM which may further help you understand. I'm glad you've joined us.



Thanks for the information.  I have read and replied to your PM.



astroannie said:


> From Da Rules:
> 
> 
> 
> The important points to note are that warnings are issued for things that aren't automatic bans. So if you run afoul of the rules, you'll get the chance to make it right.



Thank you for providing the detailed information which is useful not only for me but other members.



mrmustard615 said:


> It's actually ten posts. We don't use points here :lol:
> 
> Anyway after your next post you will have more forums open to you (you may have to wait a few minutes or so, sometimes your regular membership doesn't klck in right away). When they do, you will be able to post your fairy tale either in the fiction forum or in the Prose Writers Workshop which is for people who want their works protected. Anyway, good luck



Thank you very much for the information.


----------

